# My first build



## Fish-N-Fool (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all , As you may have guessed I'm new here. 
I have a 1993 Subaru 4x4 wagon with the 5 speed manual I want to convert into an electric car. 
I have been doing a lot of reading and I see some guys use DC motors out of an old fork lift and some use AC motors. I want it to have a range of at least 60 miles. I pretty much understand how to set up a DC motor in a vehicle but the cost of good used dc motors can be quite expensive. I check on Ebay a lot they go for about 1500 or more for a motor large enough to power a car. I can find good used 3 phase motors very easy here at the local auction and get them dirt cheep , but I have no clue how you would power it. How big of DC motor would be best for this Subaru conversion and if I were to use an AC motor what would work best for it?
Which would be the best way to go for my first conversion?
Any other thoughts on where to get a good DC motor at a price I can afford? I've been looking for a 36V DC motor from a fork lift but I never see them at an auction and so far have not been able to get a complete electric fork lift at a good price. Any ideas on just how many and what type of batteries I can get a a reasonable price too, would be helpful. 
Also any thoughts on this plan for a speed controller? Have any of you ever built one like this? It looks simple, but will it really work?
http://www.hydrogenappliances.com/speed_control_battery.gif


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Hi all , As you may have guessed I'm new here.
> I have a 1993 Subaru 4x4 wagon with the 5 speed manual I want to convert into an electric car.
> I have been doing a lot of reading and I see some guys use DC motors out of an old fork lift and some use AC motors. I want it to have a range of at least 60 miles. I pretty much understand how to set up a DC motor in a vehicle but the cost of good used dc motors can be quite expensive. I check on Ebay a lot they go for about 1500 or more for a motor large enough to power a car. I can find good used 3 phase motors very easy here at the local auction and get them dirt cheep , but I have no clue how you would power it. How big of DC motor would be best for this Subaru conversion and if I were to use an AC motor what would work best for it?
> Which would be the best way to go for my first conversion?
> ...



Hi Fish,
Read:
http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/04/plug-bug-ac-vs-dc/

and

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/04/plug-bug-ev-ac-drive-motor-controller-selection/

and in general:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/category/electric-bug/

For 60+ mile range, you will need lithium cells (probably 180ah, but ideally 200ah cells, and roughly 45-50 of them). I easily get 60 miles in my bug; 70-80 is average, and 100-113 if I drive "soft" and not fast.

corbin


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Fish

Fork lift motor - look in your local phone directory for fork lift repairs - then visit the shop - talk to the guys - they will occasionally scrap forklift - the motors will go for scrap prices

That speed controller will do a number on your batteries look up OpenRevolt for a neat DIY controller


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

You'll never get 60 miles with that sliding battery controller, because they are extremely inefficient at low speeds. Under 60 volts, you will have so much current going through the cables that both the cables AND motor will get extremely hot.

As a matter of fact, when you're slowing down to about 24 volts, you'll be drawing almost as many amps as when you are at full throttle - but with less power.


----------

